# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  сколько стоит It директор?

## ОльгаМироносцева

Доброго времени суток!

Нужна помощь! Подскажите пожалуйста, сколько "стоит" сейчас IT директор компании в Москве, если учесть что сфера деятельности компании B2B, парк приблизительно 100 машин, в функционал входит разработка и реализация предложений по развитию инфраструктуры, в том числе внедрение ERP?
Все что смогла найти по этому поводу в inete - это средний уровень в 4000$

----------


## split

На 100 машин за 4000$ мало кто пойдёт) можноправда вазилину побольше взять и всё будет ок. Ресурсы айтишнегов ограниченны)
можеш взять аднаго за 1500$ и какогонить студента ему в подмастерье

----------


## kelvin

- Сколько стоит It директор?
ОльгаМироносцева 

 - Заказать или заставить работать?

----------

